# New Saw Box Store vs. Dealer



## johnpma (Jul 9, 2014)

Is this true or a myth that saw manufacturers put similar models but built as less quality in the large stores such a Home Depot, Lowes, Tractor Supply ect...???

Happen to stop in at a saw dealer while on the road and this is what the sales person told me


----------



## TimfromMA (Jul 9, 2014)

Sounds like salesman BS to me.


----------



## Jon1270 (Jul 9, 2014)

Depends on what you consider "similar."  A dealership might very well carry orange saws that are better than the orange saws found at a big box store.  But if you mean to ask whether a Husky 435 bought at a dealer is somehow better than a Husky 435 bought at a big box store then no, there's no difference.


----------



## TreePointer (Jul 9, 2014)

+1  on what Jon1270 wrote.

A dealer will offer high end "professional" models that are not offered at BB stores.  For instance, you can get a 50cc Husqvarna 450 chainsaw at Lowes but not a 50cc 550XP.

Even though you can get a particular non-professional model at a BB store, you often get a better overall deal at your dealer because they sometimes throw in extra goodies like 2-cycle oil or a discounted/free saw case or even the all-important t-shirt or ball cap!  The most important thing is building a relationship with the dealer.  They appreciate the business, and you'll appreciate how they return the favor to a good customer.


----------



## Jon1270 (Jul 9, 2014)

I agree that a relationship with a dealer can be worth cultivating.  That said, I wouldn't be so excited to build a relationship with a dealer who uses the sales tactics described by the OP.


----------



## TreePointer (Jul 9, 2014)

Heh, good point.


----------



## blades (Jul 11, 2014)

Stilh has a 3 level saw approach- homeowner, contractor, professional. Husky similar. so in a sense the dealer is correct. the internals of the homeowner are of lighter duty than the pro or contractor versions and the model numbers are very similar.  Box store units are built to a price point to be competitive in that market. Brand name recognition plays a big part in this as well.  I don't remember who all is what but here is one example- Dolmar/ Makita/ Solo = one group, Except for the external colors  a lot of the Dolmar and Matkita offerings are the same saw internally, but the Makita name on the outside results in a few dollars saved over the Dolmar name.


----------



## mass_burner (Jul 11, 2014)

johnpma said:


> Is this true or a myth that saw manufacturers put similar models but built as less quality in the large stores such a Home Depot, Lowes, Tractor Supply ect...???
> 
> Happen to stop in at a saw dealer while on the road and this is what the sales person told me


manufacturer's of other products do it. But its not as simple as that. Sometimes it will not make financial sense due to retooling or resourcing; sometimes it will. You just never know.


----------



## jeffesonm (Jul 11, 2014)

I think it's nice to shop local, support small business, etc, but I would be less concerned about forming a relationship with your dealer.  If you are a homeowner buying a saw for firewood, you hopefully will not see your dealer enough to form a relationship with them, otherwise your saw is breaking down too much.  I bought my 180c brand new and have been back there maybe twice in the following 1.5 years to buy some 2 stroke oil.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jul 11, 2014)

johnpma said:


> Is this true or a myth that saw manufacturers put similar models but built as less quality in the large stores such a Home Depot, Lowes, Tractor Supply ect...???
> 
> Happen to stop in at a saw dealer while on the road and this is what the sales person told me



The answer is "sort of"

Stihl sells (for now) exclusively through dealers regardless if you get a cheapo or pro saw, but a Husqvarna Rancher is a Husqvarna Rancher regardless of where you buy it.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 11, 2014)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Stihl sells (for now) exclusively through dealers regardless...



If you consider the ACE Hardware stores around here "dealers". Box stores. Just smaller boxes.


----------



## CTBurner (Jul 11, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> Sounds like salesman BS to me.



john Deere sell LT(xxx) model tractors at dealers and LA(XXX) TRACTORS at big box saws and there is a big difference in quality


----------



## XJcacher (Jul 11, 2014)

The quality control for saws you buy at the big box retailers is probably slightly "looser" than at your local dealer which means that a 2 to 3% return rate at the retailer wil probably only be about 1% at the dealer. Case in point I used to manager a parts store for a big box retailer (Autozone) and eh freon we would get in would have at least one can be empty in each case, I now work for a regional part company and we sell the same brand of freon and I have yet to find an empty can in the 6 years I've worked here. So if you get a good saw at the retailer it will be just as good as the dealer but you will have a slightly higher chance of getting a bad one also.


----------



## maple1 (Jul 11, 2014)

CTBurner said:


> john Deere sell LT(xxx) model tractors at dealers and LA(XXX) TRACTORS at big box saws and there is a big difference in quality


 

I've got an LA, and it came from a dealer.


----------



## NHcpa (Jul 11, 2014)

My $0.02, I have carpentry/contractor friends who do tell that power tools sold at BBS's are not of the same quality and avoid.  I have heard the John Deer tractors $100's dollar less are also made of less quality - yet look the same. Folk lore?


----------



## bholler (Jul 11, 2014)

i don't know about chainsaws but with regards to power tools his is defiantly true. Tool companies will add or drop a number or letter from the model number and make a cheaper version to meet the box stores price point.  For most homeowners it probably wont matter that much they are  still decent tools but for contractors using tools every day it makes a big difference. That and i prefer to support the smaller local guys.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jul 21, 2014)

bholler said:


> i don't know about chainsaws but with regards to power tools his is defiantly true. Tool companies will add or drop a number or letter from the model number and make a cheaper version to meet the box stores price point.  For most homeowners it probably wont matter that much they are  still decent tools but for contractors using tools every day it makes a big difference. That and i prefer to support the smaller local guys.


This is true, appliances are similar. The lowes version might have an "a" on the end or a "-1" or something g after the model #. All features and look will be identical except the BB version is made for them at their price point. Your appliance dealer won't match cause there not the same model number although external features are the same.

Now that husqvarna rancher 455 is a rancher 455 at northern tool, home depot, ace hardware and the local saw shop. There is no little letter or number after the model etc.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jul 21, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> If you consider the ACE Hardware stores around here "dealers". Box stores. Just smaller boxes.



The ACE in my town (though not a Stihl dealer) is locally and independently owned and in no way comparable to Lowes or HD or the now defunct Home Base.  And I'm presuming the ACE stores that are Stihl dealers are held to the same standard as the other dealers.  It's not like they just throw a bunch of low and mid grade saws at them and say "good luck."  Not the same. Not the same at all.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Jul 21, 2014)

Not trying to start a war, but my Huskie (which is dealer bought) is very different from my buddies box store bought, certain metal components on my saw are plastic on his. Next time we cut wood (this fall) I'll take pics of a side by side comparison. Btw if your going to cut 5 or 6 cord a year, there is nothing wrong with the box store saws, just buy the extra warranty, kinda wished I did that, could have saved a couple buck$.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jul 21, 2014)

Is yours a 350 and his a 355 or do you have a 55 rancher and he a 455 rancher? Same saw and model n bears and similar year models?


----------



## maple1 (Jul 21, 2014)

kennyp2339 said:


> Not trying to start a war, but my Huskie (which is dealer bought) is very different from my buddies box store bought, certain metal components on my saw are plastic on his. Next time we cut wood (this fall) I'll take pics of a side by side comparison. Btw if your going to cut 5 or 6 cord a year, there is nothing wrong with the box store saws, just buy the extra warranty, kinda wished I did that, could have saved a couple buck$.


 
Sounds like different models.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Jul 25, 2014)

Many big box store saws live very short lives because the saw is set so lean from the factory due to EPA regs it is on the border of self annihilation.  A "good" dealer will set the saw rich initially and have you run it 10 tanks, then re-tune it without charge after broken in.


----------

